# desktop...?



## daniel_182 (9. März 2003)

hab nicht gewusst, in welches forum ich das hier posten soll!
ich würde gerne in eine clanpage ein kleines counter strike video einbauen..
gibt es irgendein programm, mit dem man, das was man am desktop macht, aufnimmt? damit mein ich, dass wenn ich counter strike spiele, irgendein tool mein "game" aufnimmt...

counter strike war nur ein beispiel, man könnte es zum beispiel auch gut gebrauchen, wenn man ein tutorial schreibt und irgendeinen ablauf aufnimmt...


hoffe ihr habt mich verstanden ;-)
Daniel


----------



## goela (9. März 2003)

Ja ich habe Dich verstanden was Du meinst!

Suche mal unter den Stichworten "camtasia" oder "Snagit". Wahrscheinlich wirst Du aber auch mit dem Stichwort "counterstrike" fündig!


----------



## daniel_182 (9. März 2003)

danke hab ziemlich viel gefunden...

d4n!3L


----------



## Neo2400 (25. März 2003)

Hi!

Also mit Camtasia hab ich schon so meine Probleme gehabt! Ich wollte aufnehmen, wie ich Battlefield 1942 zocke! Das Programm hab ich vorher natürlich gestartet - was passiert - BF stürzt ab. Keine Aufnahme also.
Und als ich mich in diversen Battlefield Foren umgesehen habe, habe ich gesehen, das Camtasia wirklich NUR zum aufnehmen des "Desktops" zu gebrauchen ist, nicht etwas für die aufnahme von Spielen!

Wie ich in den Foren gelesen habe, ist das einzige beste Programme, was es so gibt, *FRAPS* . Mit diesem Programm hab ich schon so einige Szenen aus BF aufgenommen und ein kleines Stuntmovie sogar gedreht / zusammengeschnitten! Ich kann das Programm "Fraps" nur empfehlen, läuft aber nur mit Spielen, die DirectX unterstützen, aber ich glaube das tuen alle neuen Games, sogar auch Counterstrike! Probier mal das Programm aus und erzähl mir ob es dir geholfen hat! Mir hat es auf jeden Fall!

Mfg. NeoOfFuture


----------



## goela (26. März 2003)

Kannst Du auch sagen, wo man das Programm bekommt und was es kostet?


----------



## Neo2400 (26. März 2003)

Kein Problem. Das gute an Fraps ist, das es *Freeware* ist, der link zu der Website des Proggies findest du hier:
Fraps Website 

den direkten Download hier:
Downloadpage 

und falls du Tutorials suchst, wie man das Programm am besten konfiguriert, diese findest du hier:
Google - Fraps Tutorials

Noch ein kleiner Tipp zum Programm:
Wenn du es gestartet hast, kannst du in der mitte des Config Fensters deinen Hotkey einstellen, dieser sollte am besten im Spiel, das aufgenommen werden soll, nicht belegt sein. Du musst das Programm (Fraps) vorher starten, kannst es auch minimieren, dann startest du ein Spiel, und müsstest dann in der linken oberen Ecke die FPS sehen (standartmäßig links oben, lässt sich aber auch im Programm einstellen). Wenn du nun den Hotkey drückst, erscheint in der Ecke anstatt den FPS die Schrift "REC", d. h. das das Programm aufnimmt, aber vorsicht, die Videos werden *unkomprimiert* aufgenommen, d. h. das ein paar Minuten schon viele hunderte MB wegnehmen können, also sollte deine Festplatte groß genug sein. 
In der mitte des Config fensters kannst du dann noch die FPS einstellen, mit denen das Movie aufgenommen werden soll. Musst du ein bisschen mit rumspielen, bei mir ist schon passiert, das die Videos nachher zu langsam oder zu schnell abgelaufen sind, wenn man aber die Richtige FPS einstellt, geht das wunderbar. Und nochwas: Das Programm nimmt alles im Bereich von 640 x 480 Pixeln auf, also solltest du das jeweilige Game auf diese Auflösung stellen!

Hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen!

Mfg. NeoOfFuture


----------



## goela (26. März 2003)

Danke für den TIPP. Besonders gut, dass das Programm Freeware ist.
Muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit testen.


----------



## Tim C. (26. März 2003)

Nunja FRAPS hat nur einen entschiedenen Nachteil: Man braucht ne dicke Grafikkarte und auch ansonsten Performance nicht zu knapp.

Als ich es probiert habe, hat das Spiel unspielbar gestockt. Für CS-Movies ergibt sich aber immer noch die alterwürdige Methode über die demos. In google über tutorials und cs-movies solltest du etliche Sachen finden.


----------



## goela (27. März 2003)

> Nunja FRAPS hat nur einen entschiedenen Nachteil: Man braucht ne dicke Grafikkarte und auch ansonsten Performance nicht zu knapp.


Braucht man dies nicht immer?  

Hast Du beide Programme schon mal ausprobiert, so dass Du einen direkten Vergleich machen konntest?


----------



## Tim C. (27. März 2003)

Was heisst beide Programme ? Camtasia und FRAPS ?

Die sind doch für ganz andere Sachen gemacht. Camtasia captured Windows Desktop Sachen und FRAPS Direct3D Anwendungen. Und Mit Camtasia an, konnte man zumindest noch besser in PHotohop arbeiten als mit FRAPS an DTM Race Driver fahren.


----------



## Neo2400 (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Was heisst beide Programme ? Camtasia und FRAPS ?
> 
> Die sind doch für ganz andere Sachen gemacht. Camtasia captured Windows Desktop Sachen und FRAPS Direct3D Anwendungen. Und Mit Camtasia an, konnte man zumindest noch besser in PHotohop arbeiten als mit FRAPS an DTM Race Driver fahren. *



Ja das stimmt so schon, denn Camtasia ist speziell für Anwendungen gemacht, FRAPS nimmt DirectX Games auf. Nur sollte man entweder einen guten Rechner bzw. Grafikkarte (und auch eine große, schnelle Festplatte) haben. Wenn das Spiel ruckelig läuft, sollte man die Grafikeinstellungen ein bisschen runterschrauben, hat bei mir auch geholfen, und man muss ein bisschen mit den FPS bei FRAPS rumspielen. Dann müsste es eigentlich gehen. Wie gesagt ein schneller Rechner ist von Vorteil!


----------



## goela (27. März 2003)

Aha....
Wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------

